# Ork Burna-Bommer



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop miniature, Masters-level, TMP, Battle-damage.
Vote on *CMON (Ascending)*, *CMON (Descending)*., *CMON (Details)*.
For sale on eBay

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


































































































































































































































































Comments are welcome


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I refuse to believe that Orks would ever use sky coloured paint over red.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Digg40k said:


> I refuse to believe that Orks would ever use sky coloured paint over red.


 To be honest, I refuse to believe they even leave the glass un-speedified, but even Orks know when somethng is inherently dangerous. Ai still love the exhaust effects on the body.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> I refuse to believe that Orks would ever use sky coloured paint over red.


But now he looks cooler with double tone paint, doesn't he?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> I refuse to believe that Orks would ever use sky coloured paint over red.


That was my first thought when I looked at it! Amazing job though!


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Next one is coming along
It's going to have blue underbelly and yellow top, and its going to be the Blitza-Bommer variant


----------

